# Ford Vs Dodge



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Iam lookin at a dodge 2500 diesel and a ford f250 diesel . lets hear everyones opinion.
Pros and cons


----------



## G.G.Gator (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi macfish,

I looked at them both, then I bought a Chevrolet 2500 4X4 with the Duramax Diesel.
No. 1 reason: this was the best deal.
No regrets on my purchase.

Greg


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Oh-boy you just opened a can of worms ... now you did it!









Personally, I'm a FORD girl!!!







F250 PSD!!!

MaeJae


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Haven't had a ford 250 yet ----but everyone at our private campground has a ford 250----I mean everybody----that will be our next TV.They all speak highly of them---one is pulling a 12000# fiver and getting 14 mpg---diesel of course.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

If your choosing between Ford and Dodge diesels go with the dodge. If you decide on a Ford try to find an older 7.3 PSD or a 2004 or newer with a long term WARRANTY. Avoid the 03's. There is a reason if you look at car lots the only diesels around are 03 to 05 Ford PSD. Try to find a used Duramax on a lot anybody that has them keeps them.

Side note I do not own a diesel but have seen to many unhappy Ford owners lately.

Your turn Tim

John


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Well let's see, one blows turbos and the other blows transmissions...
























(Scrib is running for the door now)


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I would go with a chevy with the Allison.

Next year dodge will have the Allison transmission, they are converting

Ford hasn't figured it out yet and still uses their terrible 4 speed. It won't last and can't take the abuse.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Scrib said:


> Well let's see, one blows turbos and the other blows transmissions...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One only blows transmissions when the owner does power gaining mods to it...









I do hear that the 6 speed Allisons in the 2006's are having some issues also...

Steve


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

I love my 7.3L F250 (especially with the chip!) - I pulled the camper to Colorado, Mount Rushmore and to Florida a few times.

I'm still curious how the new Ford 6.4L dual turbo diesel will perform


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

All three are good trucks. I have a 2006 quad cab dodge ( 4th one ).The dodge has the cummins. Its a great motor. To me the dodge also has the best fit and finish. The ford has the best ride But they do have trans problems. Most people i know drive fords. Most of them have had the truck in for trans problems. I Like the ford back seat better than the dodge. Is a good size. I looked at the mega cab, but as my daily drive its too big. What ever you buy. Do it soon, you dont want a 07 anything.


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

My vote is for the Ford F250 with tow command and built in electronic brake.

We just got one a week ago and it's great. It's pulls our 21RS with no problem. Plenty of power in the mountains! The best part is the kids can touch each other in the back seat.


----------



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

When we were diesel truckshopping, We asked a friend at AA transmissions. He said he bought Chevy but the Ford Trannys kept him in business. We bought an 03 Allison Transmission and the Chevy Silverado 2500HD Duramax just happened to come with it!
We have made 2 long trips up and down the Blue Ridge and another up and over the Rockies and never had any Trans. problems. We did have a problem with fouled injectors but that was covered under warrenty 2 years ago-- since then no problems. Also have noted that the Chevy is far quieter in the campgrounds than the others or at least that is my impression.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

bow tie guy here







. chevy for me.
scott


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

The ford is a 2006 not sure of the engine size all paper work is at home. Really are the trans junk in the fords? When i bought my chevy i really wanted a ford but they wouldnt talk to me. so i got a chevy now the ford dealers want to talk.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

When you are done deciding which is the best of those 2 choices...............................buy the Duramax


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

nynethead said:


> I would go with a chevy with the Allison.
> 
> Next year dodge will have the Allison transmission, they are converting
> 
> Ford hasn't figured it out yet and still uses their terrible 4 speed. It won't last and can't take the abuse.


Hey, there's nothing like being informed, is there? For at least three years, Ford has used a very robust 5-speed transmission behind the Powerstroke, NOT a "terrible 4 speed". I don't believe anyone has had any issues with that trans.

Bill


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I have an 06 Dodge Mega cab and love the power and the room. As with most things if you use it within limits it will be fine but if you abuse them then expect trouble.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Truth of the matter is, for the type of towing and truck use most of us have, any of the three diesel trucks will do just fine. It's a matter of your own preference. There are pros and cons with all vehicles. Go with the one you like best.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## birddog74 (Aug 18, 2006)

I have to chime in on this one. I have 2 f450's with psd's, 2 dodges with cummins, 1 chevy with a duramax and 1 gmc topkick with a cat. Ill bet I could hook all of the others up to the PSD and yank em down the street. The duramax would put up the biggest fight but in the end the fords would come out on top. The cummins is a great motor, maybe even the best, however it lacks the trans and the rear end to put it to its best use. I can say that I used my brother in laws 05' dodge 1 ton to pick up a 70 charger and trailer it back to IL. form Ohio and it did a nice job. As far as problems not one more than the others. You can and will have problems with whatever you buy. That is how the stealerships make most of their money.


----------



## Dark Green Dmax (Aug 2, 2005)

Folks all i can say(from recent experience..last 1-1.5 years) is that i'm see a WHOLE lot more Duramaxes at the CGs now. I also attend a lot of BBQ cookoffs & see the same thing...more & more Duramaxes....hmm....They cost more but are selling more & more. I did see where the local Dodge stealer was offering 10.5K off MSRP =loaded New Cummins quad cab for just under 30K....thats with -0- APR. & the Ford boys were begging anyone to come in the door with any kind of credit & get a new PSD for -0-APR too. Things are heating up in the big 3 diesel sales war.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

The best i can get here in ohio is 0% for 48 mths dodge and 1.9% for 60mth or 3.9% for 72 mths for a ford .dodge also has the 1.9 and 3.9 also these rates are in lieu of any rebates if you take the rebates its 8% even with A plus credit.

A dodge dealer here in town has a 05 left over no power anything just a basic truck cummins for around 32,000.

Iam wondering if the timw to buy will get better down the road, diesel fuel isnt getting any cheaper


----------



## srlaws (Mar 14, 2005)

When I was looking for a diesel a couple years ago I looked at all three major brands, talked to dozens of people, and did quite a bit of research. I ended up becoming more and more confused by all the different opinions. Finally I just drove each one and chose a Ford F350 as my personal favorite went shopping for the best deal and bought one. To date Iâ€™ve had no reason to regret the decision and would buy another to replace it with if ever needed. Good luck in whatever vehicle you choose.

Steve


----------



## Dark Green Dmax (Aug 2, 2005)

macfish said:


> The best i can get here in ohio is 0% for 48 mths dodge and 1.9% for 60mth or 3.9% for 72 mths for a ford .dodge also has the 1.9 and 3.9 also these rates are in lieu of any rebates if you take the rebates its 8% even with A plus credit.
> 
> A dodge dealer here in town has a 05 left over no power anything just a basic truck cummins for around 32,000.
> 
> Iam wondering if the timw to buy will get better down the road, diesel fuel isnt getting any cheaper


We have a Tahoe & my 02 dmax. While gas was right at 3bux...we were spending sometimes up to 150 dollars or more a week in gas & diesel (two daughters playing select soccer & jr. high sports too) WE SAID TO HE** WITH THIS & went out & bought a new mazda 3. This sporty econo 4 door ricer gets 30+mpg in combo driving, & 35mpg on the hyway. Now the tahoe sets at home(until we need to haul more than 4) & i continue to drive the duramax. But we take mazda whenever we can. The amount we are saving on gas is making the car payment! You say why buy another car & have the payment, well our oldest will start driving in just over a year so go figure. Besides that, thats less money(300 bux a month) going to the greedy big oil companys.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Bill,

All ford did was add an overdrive to second gear to make the terrible 4 speed a 5 speed. It is the same tranny. My brother is a tranny rebuilder and sees more blown fords than any other manufacturer. Maybe it's because all the landscapers bought fords. My cousin owns 10 fords for his business and has had nothing but problems with the trannies. His newest truck is a 4500 gmc, not with and allison though and most of his assoicates are all starting to buy the gm's. My brother hasn't seen any allison's come in yet, been to rebuilding school for them and that's why he told me to go this route.


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

The Ford has the loudest motor of all makers. My Dodge is not as quite as the Dmax but with several other factors we chose Dodge.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

03 Chevy CC long box 2500HD with the D/A, and loved the truck. at 60K Started pulling the new fiver and was a bit disappointed overall in several aspects of towing with it. (Chevy owner for over 20 years)

Traded for an 06 Dodge 3500 CDT...






















That's just my experience though. I would give high marks for the Dodge so far. I have no experience with Fords.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Sometimes you have to take the numbers and believe them. GM and Ford must each individually outsell Dodge 5:1 and I suppose Nissan and Toyota 7:1. That brand loyalty throwing out some total die hards means out of all those trucks the Ford and GM are just the best, proven over time.

Those numbers do not lie.

Further to the point GM has no more DMAX left on the lots do to Ford problems and the ever present Dodge trans problems. Why would you not consider the D'max\Allison combo. They are just plain hot these days, again the numbers don't lie.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> When you are done deciding which is the best of those 2 choices...............................buy the Duramax


Wow you should trademark that before GM uses it in a commercial








One line that makes a lot of sence.

John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

johnp2000 said:


> If your choosing between Ford and Dodge diesels go with the dodge. If you decide on a Ford try to find an older 7.3 PSD or a 2004 or newer with a long term WARRANTY. Avoid the 03's. There is a reason if you look at car lots the only diesels around are 03 to 05 Ford PSD. Try to find a used Duramax on a lot anybody that has them keeps them.
> 
> Side note I do not own a diesel but have seen to many unhappy Ford owners lately.
> 
> ...


Nothing like rubbing salt in the wound, eh John. I would say that if you are getting a Ford, look at the build date of the engine. If it is an '04 or later build you should be ok. The Torqueshift tranny is pretty good, and I have heard of no problems with them over at the FTE forum. My '04 Ex has been at the dealer for almost 4 weeks now, and there is an engineer coming in from Dearborn tomorrow to look at it. The dealership technician walked the last 4 batters, and they've called in the closer.

Major problems of the pre '04's are things like turbochargers (they redesigned it for the '04 and later engines, and it's built by Garrett), there has been a wiring harness recall, and a few PCM reflashes.

My problem is that GM doesn't put the Duramax/Allison combo in the Suburban/Yukon XL chassis, and right now, I need the space behind the rear seat for 180lbs worth of yellow Lab. (2 dogs)

Now if I could built the perfect truck, I would take the Excursion chassis, the cummins B series motor, and the Allison Tranny.

Tim


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Buy what YOU want.....it really doesn't matter we all say.

Whatever you are happy with, you will be the one that has to dirve it and live with it.

All the players have issues.....if there was one perfect truck, there wouldn't be any others.

They are just like Outbacks.....most are great, some have problems.

Steve


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

everyones perfect truck should be coming in the 2009 to 2010 years. they are coning out with a diesel for the 1/2 ton and suburban chassis. GM announced it but you know all the big names will be putting them on the market. I do think it was a shame they took the excursion off the market, I have a friend who has an 05 diesel and it is a nice rig. It was on my list before the 06 2500, I know it's a ford, but my other truck is a ford (94). The used 05 excursion diesels were as much as the new 06 CC 2500HD so I had to go with the Allison and the duramax. New is most of the time better than used, you know where and how it has been treated.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

WAcamper said:


> 03 Chevy CC long box 2500HD with the D/A, and loved the truck. at 60K Started pulling the new fiver and was a bit disappointed overall in several aspects of towing with it. (Chevy owner for over 20 years)
> 
> Traded for an 06 Dodge 3500 CDT...
> 
> ...


Ford...Chevy...Dodge...I could care less.

However, you should see WACampers new Dodge. That thing is AWESOME!!!


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> 03 Chevy CC long box 2500HD with the D/A, and loved the truck. at 60K Started pulling the new fiver and was a bit disappointed overall in several aspects of towing with it. (Chevy owner for over 20 years)
> 
> Traded for an 06 Dodge 3500 CDT...
> 
> ...


Ford...Chevy...Dodge...I could care less.

However, you should see WACampers new Dodge. That thing is AWESOME!!!
[/quote]
What does his Dodge have over mine????!!!!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

OVTT said:


> 03 Chevy CC long box 2500HD with the D/A, and loved the truck. at 60K Started pulling the new fiver and was a bit disappointed overall in several aspects of towing with it. (Chevy owner for over 20 years)
> 
> Traded for an 06 Dodge 3500 CDT...
> 
> ...


Ford...Chevy...Dodge...I could care less.

However, you should see WACampers new Dodge. That thing is AWESOME!!!
[/quote]
What does his Dodge have over mine????!!!!








[/quote]

2 less wheels?


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Good Thread

I agree with huntr70
" Whatever you are happy with, you will be the one that has to dirve it and live with it".

Man I love my F250 6.8L V10

Tonka Tuff - and accents the 21RS perfectly!


----------



## 04SUPERDUTY (Jul 3, 2006)

nynethead said:


> I would go with a chevy with the Allison.
> 
> Next year dodge will have the Allison transmission, they are converting
> 
> Ford hasn't figured it out yet and still uses their terrible 4 speed. It won't last and can't take the abuse.


dodge isnt going the use the allison transmission, its a 6spd Aisin Transmission made in japan. 
ford hasnt used thier terrible 4 spd since 03, its now a 5 speed but i think you ment dodge not ford.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I will refrain from my selection advice on one of those trucks.

I would say get in them, drive them, find the one that suits you best in your price range...and buy it.

It doesn't take long for people to get LOYAL to their brand in a thread like this. (they just haven't had trouble with their particular brand yet!)

Enjoy the freedom to choose! Happy shopping!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Ok I have been quiet on this for a long time. Some of you know I have been selling Chevrolet's for the last 20 years...my father sold them for a total of 48 years......I was raised in a Chevrolet.......

But I will say this, every truck that is being built today is a good solid truck, they all have their issues but when it comes right down to it..........they are all very well designed and built units.

Drive them all.....matching up like trucks and pick your poison.....

I drive a Chevrolet and if I didn't sell them....I would be driving a Chevrolet.

Good luck with your shopping!!

Gary


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

OVTT said:


> 03 Chevy CC long box 2500HD with the D/A, and loved the truck. at 60K Started pulling the new fiver and was a bit disappointed overall in several aspects of towing with it. (Chevy owner for over 20 years)
> 
> Traded for an 06 Dodge 3500 CDT...
> 
> ...


Ford...Chevy...Dodge...I could care less.

However, you should see WACampers new Dodge. That thing is AWESOME!!!
[/quote]
What does his Dodge have over mine????!!!!








[/quote]

Just the fact that I haven't seen your Dodge yet. If it is as nice as Jeff's, then you'll have to wipe my drool off your Dodge as well.


----------



## Outbacker612 (Oct 25, 2005)

Had been in a Chevy since 1984. Starting towing with a 1998 Z-71 with 3.43 gear, then went into a 2002
Z-71 with a 3.73 gear.....a little better....but still not there yet. Got into a 2006 Cummins, and so far knock
on wood simply have to regrets. Now have the horse to pull a bigger buggy in the future.


----------



## rman45 (Jun 30, 2006)

I just bought an 07 GMC CC 2500HD D/A. My only concern was being able to find the proper fuel. It is not a problem here in the NW. Deisel 2 is everywhere it seems. Man do I love this truck! It is smooth, quiet, powerful, and that Allison is AWESOME!!!!! I will say though, that the 9200lb is right on the money. Any more and I think one might be disappointed. Our 28RS-DS loaded is about 6900 lbs. This new truck pulls it exceptionally well. Easily accelerating uphill in 4th gear quickly to over 70mph. I paid $36,500. after rebates two weeks ago. I couldn't find this truck anywhere in the NW including Seattle. I finally found it in Nampa, ID which is just under 500 miles away. These trucks are hot tickets for a reason, and now I see why. Though it doesn't look like you will consider this D/A match-up, I would next look at resale value. That tells you alot about how a vehicle is viewed by the public and the dealers. I grew up in the auto business, my father is still a dealer in Ca. The market will tell you that Ford is on the bottom of the list, just under a Dodge product. Chevy and GMC are not far ahead of either of them, but never the less, ahead. Those are the facts. Most dealers are afraid of Fords, period. Especially with higher miles. Dodges come in close second again, but a dealer is willing tho market a higher mileage Dodge because of the Cummins track record. Since GM paired the leading diesel maker, Izusu, with the number one trans maker, Allison, dealers are more comfortable reselling this product strictly for dependability issues, as an unhappy customer is 10 times louder than a happy customer. Each of these trucks are able to be bought under wholesale book at dealers' auctions, especially with high miles; however, the further back of book a dealer can buy a vehicle, accurately indicates the vehicles marketability which is based solely on real life experiences by the general public.

Now all that said, pick the one you like most, make the best deal you can, buy an extended bumper to bumper warranty, and take pride in your ride!

Best of luck,

Randy.

p.s. I can't wait to post some pictures of my new TV, appropriatly nicknamed, "YEE-HAW!" It is B-E-A-utiful!


----------



## silesiaone (Nov 20, 2004)

What the heck, go ahead and spend the extra $20 and buy a pickup instead of a Chevy or Dodge.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Fire44 said:


> Ok I have been quiet on this for a long time. Some of you know I have been selling Chevrolet's for the last 20 years...my father sold them for a total of 48 years......I was raised in a Chevrolet.......
> 
> But I will say this, every truck that is being built today is a good solid truck, they all have their issues but when it comes right down to it..........they are all very well designed and built units.
> 
> ...


Well said Gary









They are all good trucks - just pick out what is best for you.

Thor


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

04SUPERDUTY said:


> dodge isnt going the use the allison transmission, its a 6spd Aisin Transmission made in japan.
> ford hasnt used thier terrible 4 spd since 03, its now a 5 speed but i think you ment dodge not ford.


That stuff pisses me off - *buy American damn it! * (I know the big 3 all do it - doesn't make it right.)


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

nynethead said:


> everyones perfect truck should be coming in the 2009 to 2010 years. they are coning out with a diesel for the 1/2 ton and suburban chassis. GM announced it but you know all the big names will be putting them on the market. I do think it was a shame they took the excursion off the market, I have a friend who has an 05 diesel and it is a nice rig. It was on my list before the 06 2500, I know it's a ford, but my other truck is a ford (94). The used 05 excursion diesels were as much as the new 06 CC 2500HD so I had to go with the Allison and the duramax. New is most of the time better than used, you know where and how it has been treated.


I personally are not all that excited about a diesel in a half ton truck. As a former PSD owner, I can say that the drivetrain on a half ton is not made for the extra torque, etc of a diesel. I think it will be a significantly toned down version of the diesels we are used to. Also, with the extra weight on a half ton chassis, you towing capacities will be greatly reduced as well. I think it is more for those that just want better fuel mileage.

Bill


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

The diesel for the 1/2 tons will be good for the large suv's. the suburban 2500 or the the ford and dodge equivqent. I agree the 1/2 ton pickups do not have tha capacities for a large TT. I would like to get an suv with a diesel for the DW and pickup some increased gas mileage for the money.


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

I am currently looking for a diesel as well. I am going to wait for the new 250 PSD to come out before I make my decision. If I don't like it, then more than likely the Dodge 2500 MegaCab will be in my driveway. I drove the current 250, GMC 2500, and Dodge 2500 all with diesels on the same day. The 250 first, the dodge second, and the GMC last. The only one that I have completely eliminated was the GMC. I personally just was not impressed at all with that truck. We want to go diesel for a 5'ver soon. The new 32FRLDS has definitely spiked our attention.









Chris


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

uoutcampin2 said:


> I am currently looking for a diesel as well. I am going to wait for the new 250 PSD to come out before I make my decision. If I don't like it, then more than likely the Dodge 2500 MegaCab will be in my driveway. I drove the current 250, GMC 2500, and Dodge 2500 all with diesels on the same day. The 250 first, the dodge second, and the GMC last. The only one that I have completely eliminated was the GMC. I personally just was not impressed at all with that truck. We want to go diesel for a 5'ver soon. The new 32FRLDS has definitely spiked our attention.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You will like the Mega Cab!


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

OVTT said:


> I am currently looking for a diesel as well. I am going to wait for the new 250 PSD to come out before I make my decision. If I don't like it, then more than likely the Dodge 2500 MegaCab will be in my driveway. I drove the current 250, GMC 2500, and Dodge 2500 all with diesels on the same day. The 250 first, the dodge second, and the GMC last. The only one that I have completely eliminated was the GMC. I personally just was not impressed at all with that truck. We want to go diesel for a 5'ver soon. The new 32FRLDS has definitely spiked our attention.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You will like the Mega Cab!








[/quote]

I just hope I can get it in the parking garage at work.









Chris


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

uoutcampin2 said:


> I am currently looking for a diesel as well. I am going to wait for the new 250 PSD to come out before I make my decision. If I don't like it, then more than likely the Dodge 2500 MegaCab will be in my driveway. I drove the current 250, GMC 2500, and Dodge 2500 all with diesels on the same day. The 250 first, the dodge second, and the GMC last. The only one that I have completely eliminated was the GMC. I personally just was not impressed at all with that truck. We want to go diesel for a 5'ver soon. The new 32FRLDS has definitely spiked our attention.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You will like the Mega Cab!








[/quote]

I just hope I can get it in the parking garage at work.









Chris
[/quote]
It will be tough. I know mine wont fit in any I have come accross so far.


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

uoutcampin2 said:


> I am currently looking for a diesel as well. I am going to wait for the new 250 PSD to come out before I make my decision. If I don't like it, then more than likely the Dodge 2500 MegaCab will be in my driveway. I drove the current 250, GMC 2500, and Dodge 2500 all with diesels on the same day. The 250 first, the dodge second, and the GMC last. The only one that I have completely eliminated was the GMC. I personally just was not impressed at all with that truck. We want to go diesel for a 5'ver soon. The new 32FRLDS has definitely spiked our attention.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huge fifth wheel, I like it!


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

If I was to go buy a new truck too pull a trailer I would go with the Dodge Hemi for 3000-6000# trailer, Ford V-10 for 6000-9500# trailer, and the Chevy 360hp Diesl for 9500 and above. Every manufacture has a great TV....Just depends on the weight and what you prefer.

I Have a Ford V-10 tow about 7500 pounds works for me..You might like something else and I'm sure it works for you









Scott


----------



## bbuchanan2 (Dec 5, 2006)

Hello Everybody,

I am new to the forum, and new to Outback ownership. I hate for my first post to be on such a highly debated subject, but oh well.

I have a chronic problem of loving to buy new trucks. Pretty much every 12 - 18 months I get the itch. I am currently on my 4th F250 PSD. I have not once had any of the four trucks in the shop other than standard maintenance and one broken piece of plastic. In Texas, which is the number one truck market in the country, all you have to do is turn your head and you will see a Ford Super Duty driving around you. I would imagine in the Houston area the PSDs outnumber the Cummins and Duramax 10 to 1. It was kind of a neat feeling the other day I was at a stop light with about 20 other cars, and 9 of the 20 were Ford Super Duty trucks. Anybody that has ever driven around Houston can attest to this point.

Now I know of all the horror stories with the 6.0L but I think that the number of complaints on the message boards is horribly skewed due to the fact that the most active posters are the ones having problems, while the owners of the great trucks just aren't as vocal about them. Keep in mind that close to 75% of all F250-F550 trucks are sold with the PSD. I donâ€™t the ratio for the Dodge and GM products, but I would be surprised if it approached even 50% for the Dodge and 25% for the GMs. Therefore there are a significant higher number of PSDs on the market than either of the alternatives. So there are by nature of the numbers going to be a significant higher reported problem rate with the PSD.

Anyway as I fall off my soap box, I hope to converse with you guys a lot in the future as I start to use my new Outback.

B-Man


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Welcome to the site.

Jeff


----------



## docks5 (Oct 4, 2006)

B-Man,
Welcome to the site. Ive had my '06 PSD for about a year now and only had a recall issue. I really like the room and the overall feel of the truck. The only real mod thats been done is the install of a K&N filter box. I also see alot of them while Im riding around, but its easy to spot them when your looking for them.

Its easy for us to spend someone elses money and they all have pros and cons. Just buy what you like and enjoy it. I just wish the fuel price would come down.


----------



## Lazybonz(aka Bill) (Sep 23, 2006)

WOW!
Which is better...








Man, my dog ain't in that fight.








I am not brand loyal, just loyal to my wallet.
After considering all 3, I went with the Chevy Duramax/Allison combo.








I haven't had it long, but so far I am not disappointed.








Time will tell, but this truck better last a long long long time!
Bill


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Does anyone know how does the rear seat room in the Chevy crew cab compares to the rear seat room in say, a 1/2 ton Ford SuperCrew? I have sat in the rear seat of the MegaCab and know what it is like. On a cold, drizzly day, we happend to be cruising by a Chevy dealership and on a whim, I whipped in and hurriedly sat in the back of what I thought was the crew cab model but came away thinking that it was smaller than even the back seat of my '02 SuperCrew. I have been thinking lately, "surely it is bigger than I recall". I put together some interior room comparison numbers recently - this might be of interest to you. Rear seat room is very important to our family and the vacations we take.

2002 F-150 SuperCrew Interior Room (what we have now) 
Front Headroom------------39.8"
Front Legroom--------------41.0"
Front Hip Room-------------59.8"
Front Shoulder Room------63.7"

Rear Headroom------------39.8"
Rear Legroom--------------36.8"
Rear Hip Room-------------58.0"
Rear Shoulder Room------63.6"
----------------------------------------------------

2008 F-250 SuperDuty CrewCab Interior Room vs. 2002 F-150 SuperCrew
Front Headroom------------41.4 in = +1.6"
Front Legroom--------------41.0 in = +0.0"
Front Hip Room-------------67.6 in = +7.8"
Front Shoulder Room------68.0 in = +4.3"

Rear Headroom-------------41.4 in = +1.6"
Rear Legroom---------------41.8 in = +5.0"
Rear Hip Room--------------67.3 in = +9.3"
Rear Shoulder Room-------68.0 in = +4.4"
----------------------------------------------------

2006 Dodge Mega Cab Interior Room vs. 2008 SuperDuty
Front Headroom-------------40.8 in = -0.6"
Front Legroom---------------41.0 in = +0.0"
Front Hip Room--------------64.9 in = -2.7"
Front Shoulder Room-------67.7 in = -0.3"

Rear Headroom--------------40.5 in = -0.9"
Rear Legroom----------------44.2 in = +2.4"
Rear Hip Room---------------64.4 in = -2.9"
Rear Shoulder Room--------66.5 in = -1.5"	
----------------------------------------------------

-Curtis


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Welome B-man to the site!

I read some where that the 1/2 tons diesels are going to be much smaller than the diesels in the 3/4 toners. Yea, know way would a duramax, psd, or cummins work in a 1/2er. If I remember right, they are working on an aluminum blocked diesel for the 1/2er's but not sure on that one. I read so much stuff I generally forget it when it gets important... lol..

Carey


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

So Macfish what's your decision?







The 2008 PSD or the 2007 Dodge?

No matter what brand you select go with the 3/4 ton.

collinsfam_tx had a great side by side comparison!









let us know!


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

No decesion as yet.

The more i read more people i talk to the more confused i get.

Some say hemi some say diesel.

As for power dodge in my mind wins, as for longevity i think its ford then chevy.

Will look for used as it will be used for tt and boat towing most.


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

macfish said:


> Iam lookin at a dodge 2500 diesel and a ford f250 diesel . lets hear everyones opinion.
> Pros and cons


I too am looking fo a diesel TV. Haven't settled on one yet. I have driven Fords (gas) for the last 20 years or so and have consider them to be dependable venicles. However I have been spending some time on the internet reading owner's forums on Ford and Chevrolet. My first considerations in that order. Here is what I am reading. Ford, has some chronic engine oil leak problems. I have read a lot of discussions about lemon law buy backs due to this problem. Also some discussions about turbo failures. Chevrolet Duramaxs have a chronic overheating problem that has supposadly been fixed a couple of times but keeps coming back. Chevy has the power edge and Ford has the fuel economy edge. Ford has some trans failure issues.

So as it stands now I am looking at Dodge Cummins. I am a retired truck fleet meneger and have run a ton of Cummins. I feel comfortable with the power plant but not necessaraly with the Dodge. My wife's Chrysler 300 has been a real nickel dimer or I should say $100 $500 er. That's what I have found out so far.....


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

I would shoot for a diesel! Better gas mileage and more power!


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

For an engine, you can't beat the Cummins for a great, long lasting engine. It is a true truck engine and with proper care should last 500,000 miles with little or no problems. I have hear of more problems with the ford and Chevy engines. As far as the trannies goes, they will all have problems. The Allisons we use at work have had some issues off and on, and talking to my transmission guy that had to rebuild my tanny in my Dodge, he did not like the way his own Allisen in his Chevy was acting and was going to rebuild it after the warrenty was off of it. As far as power, the Dodge will give better low end power, the Chevy and ford better high end power.

If it was me, I would look at Chevy then Dodge. If you can get the Dodge at a decent price, It will out last the chevy and ford from my limitied experience, but the chevy is usually cheaper and gives better mileage.

I have seen three reviews in truck, car and driver and RV magezines and all three picks the Chevy 3500 then ford and then the Dodge, they only thing they all have against the Dodge is it's more expensive and lacks some of the tech stuff from the other trucks, but if you're looking for a good truck and not a car wantabe, the Dodge with Cummins is a great truck.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Lmbevard said:


> For an engine, you can't beat the Cummins for a great, long lasting engine. It is a true truck engine and with proper care should last 500,000 miles with little or no problems.


Whether you can beat a Cummins or not can be a point for discussion, but the Ford Powerstroke and GM diesels are also "true truck engines". Navistar makes the Powerstroke for Ford as well as International Trucks with their own engines and others. Isuzu makes the Duramax for GM. These engines were designed for trucks only and are not warmed-over gasoline engines such as GM once used.

Bill


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

'03 7.3 Diesel FORD girl here....LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

I would go with the cummins and put the Banks torque converter on to beef up the tranny.

Scott


----------



## GlacierPeaks (Jan 22, 2007)

cookie9933 said:


> I would go with a chevy with the Allison.
> 
> Next year dodge will have the Allison transmission, they are converting
> 
> Ford hasn't figured it out yet and still uses their terrible 4 speed. It won't last and can't take the abuse.


Hey, there's nothing like being informed, is there? For at least three years, Ford has used a very robust 5-speed transmission behind the Powerstroke, NOT a "terrible 4 speed". I don't believe anyone has had any issues with that trans.

Bill
[/quote]

Hey Bill, the Torqueshift is actually a six speed transmission, the sixth gear is not used yet though (it may be used in downshifting, I don't recall). A buddy of mine with a diesel performance shop used my SCT tuner to reprogram the tranny to kick gear six on, but never was able to "tune it in" correctly. It felt real funny when driving, shut it back off.


----------

